# Can't output signal to mobile pre



## Oli11 (Jan 10, 2009)

i've been working on getting REW to work for me. So far I have had success with my internal sound card and run graphs with an extech spl (therefore soundcard cals worked).

I bought a Mobile Pre and an ECM8000 to go to the next level, but I can't set up the sound card (Mobile). I use Vista and even downloaded the driver from the web. The Mobile Pre works if I test via control panel and I can play music (I tested outputs on headphones and the stereo jack). When I try REW the settings show the Mobile Pre (Line 1/2 MoblePre) but I cannot get the 1KHz output (listening via headphones). I have tried default setting and the Mobile as well. Nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Vista doesn't allow REW as much control as with XP.

You need to control external soundcards mostly with the Recording and Playback Devices menus (XP call them mixers).

Right click the speaker icon in the System Tray of Vista and select the devices menu and play around with the settings/properties. Be sure the line-in is enabled in Record and disabled in Playback Devices..

brucek


----------



## Oli11 (Jan 10, 2009)

I took your suggestion, although I don't know what part made things work? I disabled the devices and then reenabled. Now REW says Line1/2 (2- MobilePre).

I got a good cal.

Thanks


----------

